# 6.1 Earth Quake in Zambales (Luzon)



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I was just thinking we were overdue for some shaking and I was in the garage when this happened the light fixture was swaying back and forth, happened an hour ago, checked our upper level for damage but I need to check out lower support pillars next. :fingerscrossed:

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/sci...5-7-earthquake-jolts-zambales/story/?headline


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Just mild shaking for maybe 5 seconds here in northern Tarlac. Only the second earthquake that I have felt in 3.5 years of living here.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We just had some mild shaking at the house an hour ago. I was not sure if it was a small quake... or if I was having a stroke. It was a decent sized quake, just far away from Iloilo. A 6.2 in Samar.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Subic and Pampanga hit hard. Sm mall in gapo closed,4 walls cracked. Clark airport closed. Wife ran from her workplace in sbma when ceiling started dropping debris.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

For those who remember. Pinatubo blew not long after a similar quake in the Angeles area in 1991.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

As per the news, Philippines have experience 6.1 magnitude in Zambalez and 6.4 magnitude in Samar. The shaking was felt on some countries as well. Let's keep safe and have faith.


----------

